# HP Omen 17 CPU Temperatures



## Olliem (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi all,

New to this forum so hello! Looking for some advise.

So I have a new HP Omen 17 laptop, specs below.
I7 10750H
RTX 2080 Super
16gb ram

The omens are notorious for high CPU Temps however intel do rate these CPUs to operate perfectly at higher temps.

At full power playing AAA titles it averages at 82°C mark with spikes up to 90°C.

Now I have done some research on how to lower these CPU Temps and everyone says to undervolt the CPU but from what I understand you cannot undervolt the i7 10750H. Is this correct?

I have tried under throttle stock and checked the disable turbo boost box and this significantly improved the CPU Temps down to around 62-64°C. However some CPU intensive games the frame rate was affected much more then I'd like (down from 110 to 75-80 ISH.. not horrendous but would like it to be on the upper end of the scale). Some games such as cod warzone the temps were down to 62-64°C but FPS was hardly even effected.

My question is should I continue to just disable turbo boost to help lower CPU Temps or is there a method I can more accurately play with the power rangers to lower temps but keep my fps up. I feel as though it's pointless having such a powerful CPU if I'm blocking it's power! I suppose its one of the side effects of going down the laptop road which I am still happy about as I'm on the move alot. OR AM I PANICKING TO MUCH ABOUT THESE HIGHER CPU TEMPS?

thanks all


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 13, 2020)

Honestly, for a laptop with an Intel CPU, those are good temps. Most laptops reach 100C and thermal throttle under practically any load, so with a max of 90C, it's not bad. There's no throttling at that temp. Unless it makes the laptop uncomfortable to handle, I see no reason to lower those temperatures.


----------



## Olliem (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I thought this may be the case! Being a new laptop I just want to make sure it lives for a few years. I do also use a raised cooler pan which does help raise the laptop of the desk which makes a very small difference.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 13, 2020)

Olliem said:


> I do also use a raised cooler pan



Is it a sauté or frying pa*n*? 

Using a "notebook" cooling pa*d* is great! Note, they never should have called these computers "laptops" because they never should sit in laps (or on carpets, or beds). So how does this "notebook's" cooling pad get power for its fans? If you power the fans through the notebook's USB ports, that can actually be a bit counterproductive to the most effective cooling since the notebook's voltage dividers and regulators must work even harder to supply power to those fans too. So if the cooling pad has its own power supply, definitely use that. If not, power it through an inexpensive USB wall-charger/adapter whenever possible. 

Also, setting a small desk fan to the side, aimed to blow down and across the notebook can help too. 

Then, make sure you keep the vents, ports, and cavities clean of heat trapping dust. 

Beyond that, since those tiny notebook cases are inherently challenged to keep their innards cool, there's really nothing else you can do other than forcing a throttling back in speeds - which of course, will compromise performance.


----------



## AOne (Jul 13, 2020)

Buying a laptop with fast CPU and limiting its performance is quite odd decision. Why would you spend so much money on something, you're not using the propper way, but crippling it?! Your temps are quite good actually. Don't worry at all, and just let it be.


----------



## Olliem (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for the update guys, I feel more comfortable running at the higher temps now!

I will however use the disable turbo function if I was away from the charger as it is supposed to improve battery life for general use.


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

Olliem said:


> Thanks for the update guys, I feel more comfortable running at the higher temps now!
> 
> I will however use the disable turbo function if I was away from the charger as it is supposed to improve battery life for general use.


Why? Can you post your throttlestop settings?


----------



## Olliem (Jul 13, 2020)

I haven't changed anything in throttle stop apart from activating the disable turbo boost. Which I have no unticked.

The reason this function will I believe come in handy if I was doing general computer stuff (Browing the internet etc) then turning turbo boost off will let the battery last abit longer. The HP Omen's batter life is pretty terrible haha


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

Olliem said:


> I haven't changed anything in throttle stop apart from activating the disable turbo boost. Which I have no unticked.
> 
> The reason this function will I believe come in handy if I was doing general computer stuff (Browing the internet etc) then turning turbo boost off will let the battery last abit longer. The HP Omen's batter life is pretty terrible haha


You can make a battery profiles etc in throttlestop. But I dont cope to help you with that. Google.


----------



## Olliem (Jul 13, 2020)

ereko said:


> You can make a battery profiles etc in throttlestop. But I dont cope to help you with that. Google.


Ok perfect I will look into this, thanks

Hi again people.

I have collected some data for you to see. Playing Squad which is quite CPU intensive I actually saw highs of 97'C but an average of 85.5'C. Please see below chart for the data itself and please let me know what you think.

Are these temps acceptable as stated above.






Thanks guys


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 14, 2020)

Olliem said:


> Ok perfect I will look into this, thanks
> 
> Hi again people.
> 
> ...


If it didn't hit 100C once, then you're already better than 95%+ of laptops.


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

kayjay010101 said:


> If it didn't hit 100C once, then you're already better than 95%+ of laptops.


Ok thanks for the quick response. So in theory these temps according to Intel's 'safe working temps' should be fin to run at these kind of temperatures? 

Thanks


----------



## kayjay010101 (Jul 14, 2020)

Olliem said:


> Ok thanks for the quick response. So in theory these temps according to Intel's 'safe working temps' should be fin to run at these kind of temperatures?
> 
> Thanks


Yep, should be fine


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> For gaming, I would reduce the FIVR Turbo Ratio Limits. This will slow down your CPU and reduce heat. Start by setting them all to 36. The goal is to prevent thermal throttling. You do not want your CPU hitting 97°C when gaming or performance will not be smooth.



I have read uncle Webb state this. No I'm no serious gamer / computer wizard so I'm not too fussed about using my 100% CPU potential it I'm gaming for 3-4 hours at a time so long as my frames are decent enough! 

On the I7 10750H can I change the FIVR TURBO RATIO as he has suggested? I have read that you cannot underclock the i7 10750H but I'm just curious if this would work or not? 

Thanks


----------



## nguyen (Jul 14, 2020)

You have several options:
1. Undervolt the CPU and lower the FIVR Turbo Ratio by as least 500mhz 
2. Increase the Laptop fan speeds
3. Set a max frame rate with Nvidia control Panel to something like 100fps

Play around with all 3 options until you find the perfect blend with tolerable fan noise, acceptable performance and frametimes consistency.
I wouldn't disable Turbo Boost in your case though, the performance lost is far too much that the CPU stay cool for no reason, unless you are playing some non-competitive games without headset.


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> You have several options:
> 1. Undervolt the CPU and lower the FIVR Turbo Ratio by as least 500mhz
> 2. Increase the Laptop fan speeds
> 3. Set a max frame rate with Nvidia control Panel to something like 100fps
> ...


Thankyou for the reply,
Having the 10th gen (i7 10750H) will I be able to lower the FIVR turbo ratios? Or is that function locked for 10th Gen Intel CPUs. I have read it is locked


----------



## AOne (Jul 14, 2020)

Why don't you just try. Takes 1 minute.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes you can lower the FIVR Turbo Ratio as I did with my 10875H. Check the clocks with ThrottleStop and do some benchmark like Cinebench R20.
In case HP disabled the feature, you can do some youtube research to unlock Advanced Bios Option and enable clocks adjustments (or whatever it is called).


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Yes you can lower the FIVR Turbo Ratio as I did with my 10875H. Check the clocks with ThrottleStop and do some benchmark like Cinebench R20.
> In case HP disabled the feature, you can do some youtube research to unlock Advanced Bios Option and enable clocks adjustments (or whatever it is called).


Will lowering the FIVR turbo ratios be sufficient by itself? Or should I undervolt too?


----------



## nguyen (Jul 14, 2020)

Olliem said:


> Will lowering the FIVR turbo ratios be sufficient by itself? Or should I undervolt too?



Do a bit of everything for best results, Undervolt + lower turbo clocks + higher fan speeds + set max framerate limit


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Do a bit of everything for best results, Undervolt + lower turbo clocks + higher fan speeds + set max framerate limit


Thanks. What kind of CPU do you think are acceptable 'peaks'? Thanks


----------



## nguyen (Jul 14, 2020)

Well under 85C would be perfect for CPU temp as there are no temperature induced throttle and you get a nice mix of fan noise and performance.
As an example on my Acer predator 500 with 10875H and 2070 Super
1. -95mv undervolt and -500mhz Turbo Boost Ratio (on all 1-8 core loads)
2. Increase fan speeds to reach around 50dBa of fan noise during gaming
3. Limit my max fps to 150 so that CPU and GPU won't waste too much power and give better frametimes consistency


----------



## Olliem (Jul 14, 2020)

So undervolting and the FIVR was locked out so I am unable to do this.

I did following uncle webs advise lower the speed shift max slightly in the TPL page and this has improved my CPU down from 95 degrees to 80 degrees still with great frames!


----------

